# Lucca



## maleena

Hi everyone, 
just new to this forum so i am not sure if anyone has asked this question yet.

I have been looking at rental apartments in Lucca. 
Can you tell me what the "locali" section is? Are there areas you wouldnt live in with young children (7 and 9 year old boys)? 

We are not moving until September 2010 but I thought I would get an idea on rental costs in the area.

And just to put it out there- as we are on a budget if there are any families that want their house/apartment/pet looked after while they are away over winter in 2010 please let me know. We are Australian and we plan staying in Italy atleast 12 months, the boys are very well behaved and my husband is a great handyman for little odd jobs around the house and yard.

Thankyou for all replies, they are greatly appreciated.


----------



## La Tosca Gelato

*Try Destination Lucca*

Hi
You may have already sorted something out for your stay in Lucca, but you could contact Andrew and Bernadette at Destination Lucca. They are an Australian family who have apartments available for rental - mostly holidays (I think) but we know a few Australians who have arranged long term lets of 12 months etc with them.


----------



## Zara N

*'Locali'*

Hi Maleena
When you are looking at apartment descriptions, the word 'locale' refers to the number of rooms in the property, in addition to the bathroom and kitchen factilities which are assumed to be there anyway. So a 'bilocale' could be one bedroom and one sittingroom plus bathroom and kitchen. There are of course variations such as lounge areas which have an 'angolo cottura' (open plan lounge/kitchen) - I guess that if you need a bedroom for yourself and a bedroom for each of your boys then you're looking for a 'trilocale' or 'quadrilocale'.
As far as Lucca goes, I've been here for nearly 6 years and have one son, living inside the walls. There's nowhere inside the walls that I really wouldn't live, although there are predominantly residential areas that are quieter with less traffic, as opposed to the shopping areas that are busier with car traffic AND human traffic. Consider that inside the walls you are unlikely to get a property with a garden without paying a LOT of rent, and carparking is for registered residents only. The big supermarkets are outside the walls. The periphery zones just outside the walls (such as Sant Anna, San Concordio, San Vito etc) are possibly a better choice if you would like a garden, car parking space, and still easy access to the historic centre of the town by foot, bicycle, or local 'navetta' bus.
If I can be of any further help, let me know.


----------

